# My taste in a design



## AdamPerez (Mar 23, 2009)

I love U-BOAT watches..this gave me the idea to design something inspired by U-BOAT..so....check it out....thanks!


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

this is good looking


----------



## AdamPerez (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you yenfoolun! I appreciate your response! thanks


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

keep it up man....


----------



## slc&back (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the U-Boot watch. Nice looking watch. Nice work.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Although it is a departure from the usual U-boat design, it should incorporate some sort of canteen style crown~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

looks better then U-Boat.


----------



## sasi2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

AdamPerez said:


> I love U-BOAT watches..this gave me the idea to design something inspired by U-BOAT..so....check it out....thanks!


great design..and black is my all time favorite color..:-!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The little sub-window is a bit out of place there - it really doesn't bind into the dial, or, if it isn't meant to, then greater differentiation is necessary.


----------



## Lastmikey (Dec 30, 2011)

U-Boat is nice watches. My friend bought one and it is really cool. Ilvo Fontana, crafter of precision engineering instruments, received a prestigious commission from the Italian Navy: to design and build a new type of watch for their pilots. This challenge meant satisfying the high quality standards of the Navy and respecting very precise technical specifications, but above all guaranteeing maximum visibility and reliability in any light or weather condition. Every individual U-Boat watch is handcrafted in Italy and each tiny detail is overseen by Italo Fontana himself.


----------



## farroki (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it! What program did you use to design it?


----------

